# Bedlington Terrier Puppies



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

These are blue bedlington terrier pups. This was the last day that they were all together.

They are born black and get lighter as they get older.

Sharon


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cute, which ones mine shar?????? Am liking that wee one at the very back am gonna call it Clio if its a girl or Corsa if its a boy!!!


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I want them.

All of them.

Now.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll have any of them Carol. Lovely dogs, and so appealing as puppies.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Bedlington Terriers are the most adorable dogs. As they grow they look like baby lambs. Very distinctive and very desirable. 

(I'm being told to shut up now)

Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

In one word "adorable"!!!!  I don't know how anyone can get all that many to sit nicely for a photo, especially puppies when I have 3 and can only manage to get 2 in the pic at a time!! :lol: Hope they all have wonderful lives with their new families!! Ana x


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Am liking the one on the left it looks a very coy minx - wonder if my sossies could eat a whole one! 

Lovely!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

They are beautiful a bedlington is one breed that I always fancied having.


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

I remember when Lucy my Bedlington looked like that. She now spends her days either sofa surfing or sunbathing in the garden, and then bringing a lot of the garden grass cuttings twigs etc into the house.
Mind you when she was that little her favourite hobby was digging huge great holes in the garden - great if you wanted a sandpit or six, but not if you wanted a lawn. 
Nice puppies :lol: 
Ginge


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone. We will be having another litter in a couple of months time. I must be loopy. They are such wonderful pets and incredible hot water bottles in winter.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Sharon

It was good to meet some of your Bedlingtons 'in the flesh' earlier this year.

The puppies are so cute - how can you bear to part with any of them  

Mind you, you've got plenty of room in your motorhome to keep them all!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------

